# Cheap accommodation in Sharm El-Sheikh



## hoppy72 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi there everyone,
I'm looking for a little help, I intend to arrive in Eqypt in January for a twelve week diving course and I would like to rent an apartment. Can you suggest the any where to look and what sort of price to expect. I'm looking for something in the region of £200-250 a month, but in a fairly safe neighbourhood, view is not important, just need a roof over my head until the course is finished. Thanks for your help.
Hoppy72


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hoppy

Hi and welcome to the forum.
I would suggest that you contact the people who you are diving with as they may have local contacts.

Maiden


----------

